# dreading scan on monday :-(



## Jo.t

We are really hoping for a boy ! I have boys & girls but my partner only has girls.

I have a feeling we are team blue but dont know if thats because I want to be !!!

Keep fx for us & will update on Monday !


----------



## Tilliepink

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck. As long as bub is healthy I'm sure you'll be ok either way. 
Fingers crossed you get what you want though its always the cherry in the top :) :hugs:


----------



## dollych

Good luck xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Sending lots of boy vibes your way! Hope you enjoy your scan :hugs:


----------



## Beneli

Good luck!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## foxiechick1

GL sending you all my blue dust! Xx


----------



## lau86

Good luck, hope you hear blue!


----------



## Jo.t

We are team blue  but most important all healthy & no sign of tallipes (club foot) - our last lo had this.
, I have an low lieing placenta but not too worried about that !

My partner did not seem as happy as I thought he would be :-/ dont know what that is all about so will ask him later 

Oh & I have been moved on another week ! X


----------



## dollych

Big congrats!!!!! Xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats!! Did you find out from hubby why he didn't seem as happy as you expected? X


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats!!


----------



## Pearls18

Jo.t said:


> We are team blue  but most important all healthy & no sign of tallipes (club foot) - our last lo had this.
> , I have an low lieing placenta but not too worried about that !
> 
> My partner did not seem as happy as I thought he would be :-/ dont know what that is all about so will ask him later
> 
> Oh & I have been moved on another week ! X

Some men get a little nervous about boys because of the pressure of dads bringing up a boy, being the masculine figure head, the example....iykwim? Plus if he only has girls this is new to him, I bet once it settles in and he has his little man he will be thrilled, congrats :)


----------



## truthbtold

sending you all my blue dust ...good luck


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Congrats!


----------



## Jo.t

After all this it turns out he felt guilty for wanting a boy (hes allways wanted a boy).

He loves his little girl so much (proper daddies girl) & by wanting a boy he felt bad for his girl ! 

Hes still not as excited as I thought he would be but am sure he will come round when babys here !


----------



## Mommy_DK

Soooooooooo lucky that you know already! How far along are you? Did you use gender charts or any old wives tales before hand? I'm in the *rack your brains till 14 weeks phase* lol 
But Congrats to you Hun :happydance::happydance: 

most men have such a hard time expressing them selves , he will come around probably even before baby gets here :happydance:


----------

